# Bushnell Refurb Super Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Bushnell Refurb Super Sale*

We placed an order with Bushnell for some refurbished product in order to share some great deals with you. This product is all optically and funtionally 100%. The riflescopes (I spot checked a few) do show slight ring marks, however, at these prices I do not think that is an issue.

*Here is what we brought in:*

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Digital Trail Camera with Night Vision #119405 @ only $129.99* 
We brought in a few of these
*Product Highlights*
5 Megapixels 
Infrared Motion Sensor 
Extended Battery Life 
LED Night Vision Flash 
Compact Design 
SD Card Slot

*Bushnell 8 MP Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Brown Case) #119436 @ only $129.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
8 MP Color Resolution 
Supports Widescreen / VGA / QVGA Video 
Field Scan Time Lapse Software 
Audio Recording 
Night Vision up to 45' with 32 LEDs 
Adjustable Passive Infrared 
B&W Text LCD Display 
Runs up to 1 Year on 1 Set of Batteries 
SD Card Slot (up to 32 GB)

*Bushnell 8MP Trophy Cam Night Vision Color LCD Digital Trail Camera (Brown) #119456 @ only $149.99*
We brought in 2 of these
*Product Highlights*
8MP Resolution 
Field Scan, Simultaneous Live Trigger 
Widescreen/VGA/QVGA Video Resolution 
Adjustable PIR With 1s Trigger Speed 
PIR Sensor Motion Activated Out to 45' 
Adjustable Trigger Interval 1s to 60 min 
Time-Lapse Mode: 1 to 60 min Intervals 
32 Infrared LEDs With 45' Range 
Up to 1 Year on 1 Set of Batteries 
Temperature Range -5°F to 140°F

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Black) #119466 @ only $149.99*
We brought in 4 of these
*Product Highlights*
8Mp Full Color Resolution 
B/W White Text LCD 
40 Low-Glow LEDs with 45' Range 
SD Memory Card Slot 
1280 x 720p HD Video 
Uses 4 to 12 'AA' Batteries 
Up to 1-Year Battery Life 
Day/Night Autosensor 
Field Scan 
Audio Recording

*Bushnell 2-7x32 Elite 3200 Waterproof & Fogproof Riflescope (8.5-2.4 Degree Angle of View) with Multi-X Reticle - Matte Black, #322732M, @ only $139.99* 
We have 1 of these

*Bushnell 3-9x40 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323946F, @ only $159.99* 
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
1.0" Tube 
Firefly Reticle

*Bushnell 3-9x50 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323954M, @ only $189.99* 
We brought in 5 of these

*Bushnell 1.25-4x24 Elite 4200 Riflescope, 421424M, @ only $299.99* 
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
Matte Black 
30mm Main-Tube 
Illuminated 4A Reticle

*Bushnell 4-12x40 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #324120B, @ only $249.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
1.0" Tube 
Waterproof 
Fogproof 
DOA 600 Reticle

*Bushnell 4.5-30x50 Elite 6500 Riflescope (Matte Black), #654305MD, @ only $599.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
30mm Main-Tube 
Waterproof 
Fogproof 
Low Hunting Turrets 
Mil-Dot Reticle 
Side-Focus Parallax Knob

If you're interested please call Neil or Doug @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to make a purchase.

BTW, We are now an authorized dealer for *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Bushnell Refurb Super Sale - More Added 5/5/2012*



















*Bushnell Refurb Super Sale*

We have received another order from Bushnell with some more refurbished product. The first batch sold fairly quickly (I have updated the below list to reflect what is available at this moment) as these are some sharp deals. This product is all optically and functionally 100%. The riflescopes (I spot checked a few) do show slight ring marks, however, at these prices I do not think that is an issue.

*Here is what we have at this time:*

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Digital Trail Camera with Night Vision #119405 @ only $129.99* 
We brought in a few of these
*Product Highlights*
5 Megapixels 
Infrared Motion Sensor 
Extended Battery Life 
LED Night Vision Flash 
Compact Design 
SD Card Slot

*Bushnell 8 MP Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Brown Case) #119436 @ only $129.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
8 MP Color Resolution 
Supports Widescreen / VGA / QVGA Video 
Field Scan Time Lapse Software 
Audio Recording 
Night Vision up to 45' with 32 LEDs 
Adjustable Passive Infrared 
B&W Text LCD Display 
Runs up to 1 Year on 1 Set of Batteries 
SD Card Slot (up to 32 GB)

*Bushnell 8MP Trophy Cam Night Vision Color LCD Digital Trail Camera (Brown) #119456 @ only $149.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
8MP Resolution 
Field Scan, Simultaneous Live Trigger 
Widescreen/VGA/QVGA Video Resolution 
Adjustable PIR With 1s Trigger Speed 
PIR Sensor Motion Activated Out to 45' 
Adjustable Trigger Interval 1s to 60 min 
Time-Lapse Mode: 1 to 60 min Intervals 
32 Infrared LEDs With 45' Range 
Up to 1 Year on 1 Set of Batteries 
Temperature Range -5°F to 140°F

*Bushnell Trophy Cam Trail Camera (Black) #119466 @ only $149.99*
We have a few of these
*Product Highlights*
8Mp Full Color Resolution 
B/W White Text LCD 
40 Low-Glow LEDs with 45' Range 
SD Memory Card Slot 
1280 x 720p HD Video 
Uses 4 to 12 'AA' Batteries 
Up to 1-Year Battery Life 
Day/Night Autosensor 
Field Scan 
Audio Recording

*Bushnell 10x40 Elite 3200 MilDot Reticle, Riflescope #321040M, Matte Black @ only $149.99*
We have 2 of these

*Bushnell 10x40 Elite 3200 Tactical Rifle Scope 1/10 Mil Adjustments Mil-Dot Reticle, Matte Black #321040T, @ only $149.99*
We have 3 of these

*Bushnell 1.25-4x24 Elite 4200 Riflescope, 421424M, @ only $299.99* 
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
Matte Black 
30mm Main-Tube 
Illuminated 4A Reticle

*Bushnell 3-9x50 Elite 3200 Matte Firefly Reticle Riflescope #323956M, Matte Black @ only $189.99*
We have 1 of these

*Bushnell 3-9x40 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323946F, @ only $159.99* 
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
1.0" Tube 
Firefly Reticle

*Bushnell 3-9x50 Elite 3200 Riflescope (Matte Black), #323954M, @ only $189.99* 
We have a few of these

*Bushnell 2.5-10x40 Elite 4200 Riflescope with Multi-X Reticle - Matte Black #422104M @ only $299.99*
We have 1 of these

*Bushnell 2.5-10x50 Elite 4200 Riflescope with Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black #422152M @ only $389.99*
We have 2 of these

*Bushnell 5-15x50 Elite 3200 Riflescope (with Multi-X Reticle - Matte Black #325155M @ only $249.99*
We have 1 of these

*Bushnell 5-15x40 Elite 3200 Riflescope #325156F, Matte Black @ only $249.99*
We have 1 of these
*Product Highlights*
1.0" Tube 
Waterproof 
Fogproof 
Adjustable Objective 
Firefly Reticle

*Bushnell 5-15x40 Elite 3200 With Rainguard Matte Firefly Reticle Riflescope #325156M @ only $249.99*
We have 2 of these

*Bushnell 6-24x40 Elite 4200 Riflescope with Mil Dot Reticle - Matte Black #426242M @ only $379.99* 
We have 1 of these

*Bushnell 6-24x40 Elite 4200 MilDot Reticle Side Focus Riflescope - Matte Black #426242P @ only $449.99*
We have 2 of these

*Bushnell 6-24x40 Elite 4200 Riflescope with Multi-X Reticle - Matte Black @ only $379.99*
We have 2 of these

*Bushnell 7-21x40 Elite Riflescope with an Adjustable Ojbective and Mil Dot Reticle - Matte Black #327214M @ only $299.99*
We have 2 of these

If you're interested please call Neil or Doug @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to make a purchase.

BTW, We are now an authorized dealer for *Meopta Sports Optics * as well as *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*


----------

